# SM-28 Skymaster Weather/Wind Meter



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

I bought this WeatherHawk Skymaster SM-28 weather/wind meter about 1 year ago and have essentially never used it. It's basically brand new. Comes with the meter, lanyard and manual. $100 firm.


----------

